# About the size of a pin head



## greybeard (Oct 1, 2012)

Found this little one in my laundry room this morning.  Very tiny.   




spider in laundry room-2.small by Greybeard16, on Flickr

D7000 w/50mm Nikkor f/1.8 AF D @ f/16 w/Raynox 150


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 1, 2012)

Cute!

What PP work did you apply to make him stand out like this? Or is this just the result of perfect focussing?


----------



## greybeard (Oct 2, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Cute!
> 
> What PP work did you apply to make him stand out like this? Or is this just the result of perfect focussing?


with PS I (1) I did a levels adjustment on the whole picture and then (2) I blew him up as much as possible  (CTRL +) and then spot sharpened all of his parts.  The enhancement is not dramatic as you can't really sharpen blur, but it does make him pop.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 2, 2012)

greybeard said:


> .......... but it does make him pop.



But,............... that's a_ girl _spider!


----------



## greybeard (Oct 2, 2012)

How do you tell the difference?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 2, 2012)

greybeard said:


> How do you tell the difference?



Very carefully.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Grab tweezers, lift the leg and have a peek....


----------



## greybeard (Oct 2, 2012)

Ha ha


----------



## ztekneq (Oct 3, 2012)

nice capture


----------



## Judobreaker (Oct 4, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Grab tweezers, lift the leg and have a peek....



Which leg...?


----------

